# New teeth and mouth



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Lol, not really but I did get a new bucket with a serrated cutting edge for the Bobcat. When I changed over to the quick attach, the original bucket was now at the wrong angle. I bought a QA plate with a kickout to correct this but in doing so, I lost some of my breakout force with the curl. Went back to my dealer and had him order a custom made bucket from Horst welding. I say custom because they had to take a bucket designed for a skid steer and cut it down to the size I wanted plus add a serrated cutting edge instead of a tooth bar. Now my Bobcat digs even better then before. and hard ground is only a joke. Couple of pictures, enjoy! Bye


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

You got me! I thought "Okay, what did we do now":lmao: Dang.... That looks pissed off! Still got the removable edge too, nicely done!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice BB, looks like you could do some serious root ripping and digging with that baby!!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Good to see your still making dust BB. 
You just made your project list that much easier,but than again you may have added more projects to the list. 

I can't recall  when did your bride get backhoe attachment for her tractor.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Tractor beam, I'm glad too it had nothing to do with my face. lol Pogobill, you wouldn't believe the difference in it's digging power, well worth the money. Thomas my friend, how have you been? I have had a couple of projects on the back burner but now is time to get back at them. Here is the link to when I ( she ) got the BHoe. http://www.tractorforum.com/f324/new-backhoe-23789/


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Looking good,BB !
Make sure to post some pics of it,in action !


----------

